# Buying property



## Spyder (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there and we hope you all had a great Christmas.
Wer'e new to this forum business so here goes!!
We are hoping to move to the north of Malaga this spring and are hoping that some of you could recomend brilliant English speaking Lawyer and building surveyor, in this area, to help us through the mine field of buying our property.
Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Hi there and we hope you all had a great Christmas.
> Wer'e new to this forum business so here goes!!
> We are hoping to move to the north of Malaga this spring and are hoping that some of you could recomend brilliant English speaking Lawyer and building surveyor, in this area, to help us through the mine field of buying our property.
> Thanks.


I hope you had a great christmas too! As for moving, lawyers etc... I personally would recommend you come over and rent for a little while to get a feel for everything and everyone! Cos as you probably know, nothing is straight forward in Spain. I dont think they use surveyors in Spain as they do in the UK and the whole house buying process is totally different - not least the landgrab issue which has recently been a topic on here (see the post about "european day". sorry I cant link it here cos I'm on a laptop that is too complicated for me lol) - Please have a look at some of the posts about house buying etc on here - theres so much info that I couldnt possibly put it all on this one post!

That said, I'm not trying to put you off, if you have any other questions feel free to stick em on here. Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We use Fransico Molina in Antequera, he is spanish but educated at Cambridge. His English is perfect. We also work with an Estate Agent who also uses him. Generally it is not normal to use a surveyor in Spain. 




Spyder said:


> Hi there and we hope you all had a great Christmas.
> Wer'e new to this forum business so here goes!!
> We are hoping to move to the north of Malaga this spring and are hoping that some of you could recomend brilliant English speaking Lawyer and building surveyor, in this area, to help us through the mine field of buying our property.
> Thanks.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 28, 2009)

jojo said:


> I hope you had a great christmas too! As for moving, lawyers etc... I personally would recommend you come over and rent for a little while to get a feel for everything and everyone! Cos as you probably know, nothing is straight forward in Spain. I dont think they use surveyors in Spain as they do in the UK and the whole house buying process is totally different - not least the landgrab issue which has recently been a topic on here (see the post about "european day". sorry I cant link it here cos I'm on a laptop that is too complicated for me lol) - Please have a look at some of the posts about house buying etc on here - theres so much info that I couldnt possibly put it all on this one post!
> 
> That said, I'm not trying to put you off, if you have any other questions feel free to stick em on here. Welcome to the forum
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks, don't panic wev'e been researching this for a long time but didn't want to proceed due to elderly and infirm parents here. Sadly that has changed. Keep you posted!
Chris.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 28, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We use Fransico Molina in Antequera, he is spanish but educated at Cambridge. His English is perfect. We also work with an Estate Agent who also uses him. Generally it is not normal to use a surveyor in Spain.


Many thanks, may I have a contact number for him, sounds great?
Regards, Chris.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

His number is 952 841 196. He has an English speaking receptionist, just ask to speak English!!



Spyder said:


> Many thanks, may I have a contact number for him, sounds great?
> Regards, Chris.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 28, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> His number is 952 841 196. He has an English speaking receptionist, just ask to speak English!!


Thanks Love and I hope you and yours have a brilliant 2010, I know I will!!!!!
Catch up and see you soon. Ooooooooooooo!!!
Chris.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope everything works out for you in 2010. 

Caz



Spyder said:


> Thanks Love and I hope you and yours have a brilliant 2010, I know I will!!!!!
> Catch up and see you soon. Ooooooooooooo!!!
> Chris.


----------

